# World Series Of Boxing Season 4 News



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

In addition to Cuba joining this season some equally exciting news is that for the first time Russia will be sending boxers from their national team. Some members participating are Omarov, Kuzmin, Egorov, Tishchenko, Bivol, Ivanov, Chebotarev, Besputin, Aloyan, Vodopyanov.

- Group B will include Cuba, Russia, Kazakhstan and Azerbaijan in a stacked bracket that should provide us with amazing fights often.

- Yevhen Khytrov will join Ukraine this season :happy along with Dmytro Mytrofanov and Ivan Golub to create a utterly stacked MW division for the Otamans. They also signed 200lb Belarusian Siarhei Karneyeu who won a Bronze at the 2011 Worlds beating 3 top 10 ranked boxers before losing to Usyk and getting horribly robbed against Teymur Mammadov at the Olympics. He's an excellent addition with Usyk gone.

- Selimov is going to remain with Azerbaijan

- Someone on here said they're switching to 8 and 10 oz gloves ths season like the pros anyone know if that's true?

I was hoping some Cubans could confirm that Ramirez will be on the team, if Savon and Larduet are going to stay flipped in their weights and who are your MW's? Cuba hasn't had a great MW for quite a while Emilio Correa who had a spectacular fight but lost against Juratoni at the 2011 Worlds is the last guy i remember is he still #1 ? Speaking of Juratoni i hope sombody signs him his fellow Romainian Nistor fought last season.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Great news about Khytrov and the Russians. Add Cuba in and you've got the recipe for the best season of the WSB yet. I kind of wish Vasyl and Usyk were still around for it tbh.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Great news about Khytrov and the Russians. Add Cuba in and you've got the recipe for the best season of the WSB yet. I kind of wish Vasyl and Usyk were still around for it tbh.


They are busy becoming ATGs in the pros...
High on Karneyev, I like him


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Medzhidov, Hrgovic, Omarov/Kuzmin, Larduet (Hrgovic/Medzhidov have never fought in spite of both guys being in all 3 seasons)

91 Savon vs Tishchenko or Egorov will be great

64 Toldeo, Selimov, Berinchyk, Stankovic, Basputin 

56 Ramirez, Butsenko, Zhakupov, Toitov, Germakhanov, Emigdio


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Medzhidov, Hrgovic, Omarov/Kuzmin, Larduet (*Hrgovic*/Medzhidov have never fought in spite of both guys being in all 3 seasons)
> 
> 91 Savon vs Tishchenko or Egorov will be great
> 
> ...


Not Filip then? If not, is he related or anything?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Not Filip then? If not, is he related or anything?


Filip Hrgovic yes. Guy is a 21 year old amateur and already has TKO 2 win over David Haye on his resume.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Filip Hrgovic yes. Guy is a 21 year old amateur and already has TKO 2 win over David Haye on his resume.


Oh right, I get your post now, thought you meant they had never fought at all in the WSB, they just haven't fought each other, sorry. I like Filip that bit more now that he sparked Haye!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Oh right, I get your post now, thought you meant they had never fought at all in the WSB, they just haven't fought each other, sorry. I like Filip that bit more now that he sparked Haye!


I didn't understand your question, ya they've never fought eachother which is weird. Hrgovic needs to fix his stamina problems though its been an issue several times.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow!! I'm very happy Khytrov will be competing. There were so many uncertainties around the guy!! 
Are we talking Aleksei Tischenko? 
Russia have a very strong team this season. Nice to see Mytrofanov continuing for Ukraine.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Wow!! I'm very happy Khytrov will be competing. There were so many uncertainties around the guy!!
> Are we talking Aleksei Tischenko?
> Russia have a very strong team this season. Nice to see Mytrofanov continuing for Ukraine.


No Evgeny Tishchenko is their #1 200lb boxer 6'5 southpaw. Egorov is their #2 he won European Championships this year looking like a beast and beat up Mammadov easily yet Tishchenko won wide against him at Nationals.


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

I think they're going to use 10 and 12 oz gloves this year. 8 and 10 oz was last three seasons but too many hand injuries have led them to decide using bigger gloves.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Zacker said:


> I think they're going to use 10 and 12 oz gloves this year. 8 and 10 oz was last three seasons but too many hand injuries have led them to decide using bigger gloves.


i'm 95% sure they were 10 and 12oz the first three season. Name guys who got hand injuries? They havent had problems with that.


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> i'm 95% sure they were 10 and 12oz the first three season. Name guys who got hand injuries? They havent had problems with that.


No names and no idea. It was some general comments in an article giving the reasons for the bigger gloves. I'll see if I can find it and post a link.

edit: decided to speed it up a bit. from the latest technical documentation:

10.8.
Specifications
10.8.1.
Ten (10) oz gloves must be used from the Light Flyweight (49 kg) category to the 
Light
Welterweight (64 kg) category
;
10.8.2.
Twelve (12) oz gloves must be used for the Welterw
eight (69 kg) category to Super
Heavyweight (+91 kg) category

I'll still look for the article mentioning injuries.

.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread, I've been interested in catching some WSB since @Dealt_with made me aware of it via Lomachenko. How is it aired? Do major networks pick it up?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, I've been interested in catching some WSB since @Dealt_with made me aware of it via Lomachenko. How is it aired? Do major networks pick it up?


it can be on cable, but the WSB stream it all for free on youtube


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

its a shame these fights go on pro records when they turn pro....cant get my head around that


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> it can be on cable, but the WSB stream it all for free on youtube


That's awesome! thank you. I'll catch it on Youtube then.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> its a shame these fights go on pro records when they turn pro....cant get my head around that


they dont apparently, there was an issue with a mexican heavyweight (jose torres?) but that got sorted so they dont appear on pro records anymore


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

JamieC said:


> they dont apparently, there was an issue with a mexican heavyweight (jose torres?) but that got sorted so they dont appear on pro records anymore


you sure about that?...not saying a doubt you fella...but was listening to a boxing show during the week discuss it and they said it does go on the pro record...i'll be glad if they dont.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> you sure about that?...not saying a doubt you fella...but was listening to a boxing show during the week discuss it and they said it does go on the pro record...i'll be glad if they dont.


I guess we'll find out Oct 12th or a couple of days before. I'd hope they don't though.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> you sure about that?...not saying a doubt you fella...but was listening to a boxing show during the week discuss it and they said it does go on the pro record...i'll be glad if they dont.


Every other WSB fighter who has turned pro has started as 0-0 on tv and according to their promoter. Fairfax might count it but nobody acknowledges it, boxrec, media, opponents all say it's a 'pro debut' when a WSB fighter turns over.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Every other WSB fighter who has turned pro has started as 0-0 on tv and according to their promoter. Fairfax might count it but nobody acknowledges it, boxrec, media, opponents all say it's a 'pro debut' when a WSB fighter turns over.


good.


----------



## roddy collins (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Every other WSB fighter who has turned pro has started as 0-0 on tv and according to their promoter. Fairfax might count it but nobody acknowledges it, boxrec, media, opponents all say it's a 'pro debut' when a WSB fighter turns over.


WSB bouts that took place in the US are on boxrec, Michael Conlan is on there for his WSB fight http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=644182&cat=boxer and so is Sean Turner http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=644188&cat=boxer


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> WSB bouts that took place in the US are on boxrec, Michael Conlan is on there for his WSB fight http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=644182&cat=boxer and so is Sean Turner http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=644188&cat=boxer


That's strange, I've never seen that with any WSB boxer from anywhere else. It must be an Irish thing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

roddy collins said:


> WSB bouts that took place in the US are on boxrec, Michael Conlan is on there for his WSB fight http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=644182&cat=boxer and so is Sean Turner http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=644188&cat=boxer


Yup that's the case. Any WSB fights held in America go on the pro record, Gabriel Montoya confirmed it on twitter too.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

It was an issue with some US commissions, I remember Jose Torres had some issues, but i thought it had been resolved, maybe some are still holding out that this is pro. But for most it isnt an issue


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yup that's the case. Any WSB fights held in America go on the pro record, Gabriel Montoya confirmed it on twitter too.


That seems totally wrong for it to be country specific. I don't know much about WSB, do seasons take place in one country or do you have fights happening in different countries within a season? Seems like this would be a good reason to not host fights or seasons in the US.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I had previously read that Kazakhstan would be dumping most of their foreign boxers, largely due to criticism from fans, choosing only to keep Hrgovic and Derevyanchenko. Turns out they're also keeping Croatian Hrvoje Sep and Iranian Rouzhbahani which is a smart move since both are #1 quality boxers in their division. Mihai Nistor apparenly turned them down im not sure if he plans on fighting in WSB this year but if he is i hope Ukraine signs him we need help at SHW.

An added reason i am happy they kept LHW Sep is i want to see him fight Cuba's Julio La Cruz because his pressure style would make for a difficult test and with the Cubans and Kazakhs in the same group its now a possablility.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Ramirez included in the Cuban team anyone know?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.worldseriesboxing.com/index.php/news/431-wsb-season-iv-team-line-ups-announced

Be excited guys!

WSB will include Yeleussinov, Alimlhanuly, Zhakipov, Conceicao, Pedraza, Savon, Lazaro.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen Joe Joyce and Selby tweeting about the guerrero's, have they joined the mexico team?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.worldseriesboxing.com/index.php/fixturesandresults/upcoming-matches

WOOOHOOOOO!!! Starts 15th Nov. Great matches to start the series.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10 weight divisions this year! :ibutt

Gutted there's no British involvement but War Cuba Domadores


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I've seen Joe Joyce and Selby tweeting about the guerrero's, have they joined the mexico team?


Selby & Joyce have joined Italia Thunder, along with the Irish lads Paddy Barnes & Jason Quigley.

Micheal Conlan & David Oliver Joyce have signed up with the Germans


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Selby & Joyce have joined Italia Thunder, along with the Irish lads Paddy Barnes & Jason Quigley.
> 
> Micheal Conlan & David Oliver Joyce have signed up with the Germans


That's the one, got the teams mixed up. Cheers :good


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Selby & Joyce have joined Italia Thunder, along with the Irish lads Paddy Barnes & Jason Quigley.
> 
> Micheal Conlan & David Oliver Joyce have signed up with the Germans


- Ukraine has Lithuanian Petrauskas at 64 along with Berinchyk!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also has Karneyeu at 200lbs

- Nistor and Concenciao are also with Italy.

- MW is amazing. Terrific Argentinian MW Castano has about 6 pro fights but he's coming back to WSB along with Derevyanchenko, Mytrofanov, Quigley, Alimkhanuly, Chebotarev, Golub the division is loaded


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> - Ukraine has Lithuanian Petrauskas at 64 along with Berinchyk!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also has Karneyeu at 200lbs
> 
> - Nistor and Concenciao are also with Italy.
> 
> *- MW is amazing. Terrific Argentinian MW Castano has about 6 pro fights but he's coming back to WSB along with Derevyanchenko, Mytrofanov, Quigley, Alimkhanuly, Chebotarev, Golub the division is loaded*


arty
Middleweight is going to be a complete joy, I really can't wait. I really hope they face eachother.

Alimkhanuly vs Derevyanchenko 
Castano vs Chebotarev
= 2 fights I NEED to see.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> arty
> Middleweight is going to be a complete joy, I really can't wait. I really hope they face eachother.
> 
> Alimkhanuly vs Derevyanchenko
> ...


Well Mytrofanov, Castano and Derevyanchenko are more pleasing style matchups because they're shorter and very good inside fighters and Derevyanchenko's fights against both last year were spectacular. Alimkhanuly, Quigley Chebotarev, Golub are taller and more boxer/puncher types who prefer to work from the outside-mid range although watching Mytrofanov try to pressure someone like Chebotarev will be fun too.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

So Fowler is not fighting? Shame I thought one team would sign him.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Cuban squad looks amazing, good to see Roniel Iglesias Sotolongo listed.
http://www.worldseriesboxing.com/index.php/teams/group-b/cuba

Ramirez, Savon, Toledo & Vietia all in action on week 1 vs Mexico

:err


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> The Cuban squad looks amazing, good to see *Roniel Iglesias Sotolongo* listed.
> http://www.worldseriesboxing.com/index.php/teams/group-b/cuba
> 
> Ramirez, Savon, Toledo & Vietia all in action on week 1 vs Mexico
> ...


:yaaaay


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

#WARRAMIREZ :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt

:ibutt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Robeisy Ramirez is a huge talent. Even though I saw him lose to eventual gold medalist last month in the Worlds, Robeisy's loss was purely down to a level of inexperience that can be changed. The guy seriously has the goods and when he eventually turns pro, I don't expect him to be anywhere below number 4ish in a P4P list.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Robeisy Ramirez is a huge talent. Even though I saw him lose to eventual gold medalist last month in the Worlds, Robeisy's loss was purely down to a level of inexperience that can be changed. The guy seriously has the goods and when he eventually turns pro, I don't expect him to be anywhere below number 4ish in a P4P list.


i had him winning against the kazak, 2nd round was his, 3rd round he was losing the first half then picked it up, the kazak gassed too. Can not wait, robeisy in a 5 round fight, it's to his benefit.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Times for this weekend's fixtures (in GMT)

Friday 15th
KAZ vs AZE at 3.50pm
ARG vs ITA at 2am (Andrew Selby on first)
MEX vs CUBA at 2.50am

Sat 16th
RUS vs POL at 1pm
UKR vs USA at 5.05pm
GER vs ALG at 7.15pm


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know whats going on with the live coverage this season?

Last year it was all streamed live & legally on youtube, looks like you have to register this year :-(


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bump. 

I will like to know how I can watch the fights, as they were available on youtube last year but it doesn't appear they are anymore?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Anyone know whats going on with the live coverage this season?
> 
> Last year it was all streamed live & legally on youtube, looks like you have to register this year :-(


Talk about overestimating your worth if they think people are going to pay to watch live streams of amateur boxing smh. I hope they post the fights on youtube afterwards, if they don't i guess i won't be following it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Talk about overestimating your worth if they think people are going to pay to watch live streams of amateur boxing smh. I hope they post the fights on youtube afterwards, if they don't i guess i won't be following it.


I was actually going to pay, but I'd prefer to take a stand this year to increase pressure on WSB to make it free again. But there's certian fights I just have to watch I don't care what it costs, I can't just read about it.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I was actually going to pay, but I'd prefer to take a stand this year to increase pressure on WSB to make it free again. But there's certian fights I just have to watch I don't care what it costs, I can't just read about it.


Last year when you would watch a live event there would be maybe 200-300 people watching live. They really think its a good idea to take the miniscule hardcore fanbase they have and try to make them pay, they should be trying to continue to grow their product.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Derevyanchenko stopped undefeated slickster Vesialou and Vassiliy Levit who i was always a big fan of (he used to be Kazakhstan's 200lb fighter circa 2009-2011 but hasn't been on the international stage for two years is now) is a SHW and he beat Abdullaev who is a top SHW and real hard puncher.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Last year when you would watch a live event there would be maybe 200-300 people watching live. They really think its a good idea to take the miniscule hardcore fanbase they have and try to make them pay, they should be trying to continue to grow their product.


Who on earth makes these business decisions, damn..

I can imagine around 50 buying. They give no information on their website how much it costs after the free month expires, and go on to say that the price can change. atsch expect more from them.

I really don't want to personally search the results just yet, I'm hoping to find a way to watch the fights.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Feeling pretty shit right now. Looking at the results. I can't not watch the matches fuck sake.

Robeisy Ramirez won 50-42, 50-44, 50-45, looool so he could have landed 3 knockdowns. What the fuck is up with the scoring though..


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

fuck did i miss ramirez fight, im so confused how to stream the fights. Somebody quote me and post up the link to the fight when its up?


EDIT* got teh steam , i did miss him fight :-(


seeing the highlights, i don't normally say this but Ramirez a fucking G:bbb:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> fuck did i miss ramirez fight, im so confused how to stream the fights. Somebody quote me and post up the link to the fight when its up?
> 
> EDIT* got teh steam , i did miss him fight :-(
> 
> seeing the highlights, i don't normally say this but Ramirez a fucking G:bbb:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


Where is the stream, and where is the highlights? Desperate for it! Thank you!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Talk about overestimating your worth if they think people are going to pay to watch live streams of amateur boxing smh. I hope they post the fights on youtube afterwards, if they don't i guess i won't be following it.


Its a terrible decision by WSB, they'll make money through advertising not getting a small number of hardcore fans to pay for live coverage.

Hopefully they post last nights fights on youtube fairly soon, can't wait to see some of those fights :fire


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Where is the stream, and where is the highlights? Desperate for it! Thank you!


luckily for you they just put up the highlights! i only saw it live after watching savon win then the stream ended. I think they'll put up the videos later right?

http://www.ourboxing.com/schedule/day_view

EDIT* smh that isnt the highlight i saw. The highlights i saw, showed at least 2 minutes of highlights per match


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> luckily for you they just put up the highlights! i only saw it live after watching savon win then the stream ended. I think they'll put up the videos later right?
> 
> http://www.ourboxing.com/schedule/day_view
> 
> EDIT* smh that isnt the highlight i saw. The highlights i saw, showed at least 2 minutes of highlights per match


I can't see it on that link bro?


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I can't see it on that link bro?


click the link, then you see the cuban team? beside it it says highlights, click it. Then itll have a video


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> click the link, then you see the cuban team? beside it it says highlights, click it. Then itll have a video


Thanks!!
I knew I'd see some funny shit with Robson Conceiceao, his style lool good fighter though.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

From the WSB website..

How much is an AIBABoxingTV subscription?


An AIBABoxingTV 1 Month Pass, entitling you to watch AIBA, WSB and AIBA Pro LIVE and On Demand through your desktop, tablet and mobile, is free. 

Users registering for the service will be issued with a 1 Month Pass. Users will not be required to provide any payment details and will not be billed for the use of the service for a 1 Month Pass.

AIBA and Rightster reserve the right to change pricing or package entitlements at any time. 



Are all bouts and teams available to watch?


When you register your details and access the 1 Month Pass, provided you are outside of Germany, you are able to watch every bout in the 2013 – 2014 AIBA, WSB and AIBA Pro season schedule. There are currently no plans to restrict or blackout individual bouts or teams to eligible viewers.

However AIBA reserves the right to change the subscription packages at any time


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> From the WSB website..
> 
> How much is an AIBABoxingTV subscription?
> 
> ...


Me:
Why are you trying to make your core fans pay for fights? There's only around 200 that watch it live. You should at least allow yourself to grow in live viewers first. You don't even disclose how much it costs and you also say that the price can change? Sort it out.

World Series Boxing:
Hi, don't worry the subscription is completely free on AIBABoxingTV. We feel it will provide a better service than YouTube with all the results and scores available in real time. It is also easier to navigate with the matches displayed in a more logical fashion. It also provides highlights after the matches in case you missed them or you want to see what else is happening in your group. Have a quick look around the site and let us know what you think. The payment modules are in place in case we need them in the future.

- What does that even mean?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Me:
> Why are you trying to make your core fans pay for fights? There's only around 200 that watch it live. You should at least allow yourself to grow in live viewers first. You don't even disclose how much it costs and you also say that the price can change? Sort it out.
> 
> World Series Boxing:
> ...


I think they're doing this is for legal reasons, because WSB is shown on television in some countries. You can't register if you're from Germany for example.

I've just registered, didn't have to give any payment details just an email address & a few other personal details.

Its a shame they haven't uploaded all the fights but there are 5min highlights of each of last nights matches, plus live coverage of todays ones too.

Some good action last night, hopefully they'll make full versions of all of last nights fights available sometime soon.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> I think they're doing this is for legal reasons, because WSB is shown on television in some countries. You can't register if you're from Germany for example.
> 
> I've just registered, didn't have to give any payment details just an email address & a few other personal details.
> 
> ...


From their response, it doesn't seem to indicate that there will be full replays which I eagerly want to see.

Personal details as in the address you live at right? I think I'm going to do this too. So you didn't 'sign up for the 1 month free pass'..hopefully that'll be enough...

They said 'don't worry the subscription is completely free' - so that means they won't be charging after a month? They confuse me.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> From their response, it doesn't seem to indicate that there will be full replays which I eagerly want to see.
> 
> Personal details as in the address you live at right? I think I'm going to do this too. So you didn't 'sign up for the 1 month free pass'..hopefully that'll be enough...
> 
> They said 'don't worry the subscription is completely free' - so that means they won't be charging after a month? They confuse me.


Yep, name, address & phone number.

The only pass you can sign up for is the free 1 month one. They don't ask for or take any payment details so you wont get charged.

I don't know what happens after the 1 month pass expires but as things currently stand, its free & all you have to do is sign up.

Russia vs Poland at 1pm :bbb


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Yep, name, address & phone number.
> 
> The only pass you can sign up for is the free 1 month one. They don't ask for or take any payment details so you wont get charged.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, for all we know we could be able to watch the fights and hold on to the fact that WSB said it will be free.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks dude, for all we know we could be able to watch the fights and hold on to the fact that WSB said it will be free.


I've not paid a penny or given out any credit card details & am watching Russia-Poland live, in high-quality video stream right now.

Have you signed up yet?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck me, its worth signing up just to see these Russian ring card girls.

All the fighters being introduced. Hopefully there will be some dancing soon @Vysotsky


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The dancing has begun :happy

We have 5 acrobatic Russian ladies doing some cheerleading.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> I've not paid a penny or given out any credit card details & am watching Russia-Poland live, in high-quality video stream right now.
> 
> Have you signed up yet?


Same here! Good quality!! Mine buffers a tiny bit but it's no big deal I'll just close more tabs.

WAR CHEBOTAREV :ibutt

Damn Russia have a very strong team.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

This is going to be a great season of WSB, the Russian team is the actual Russian team and we have the Cubans now. High quality boxing coming up over the next few months.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Same here! Good quality!! Mine buffers a tiny bit but it's no big deal I'll just close more tabs.
> 
> WAR CHEBOTAREV :ibutt
> 
> Damn Russia have a very strong team.


Russia are using guys from the national team all season this year. 5-0 Russia coming up


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Polak got a good chin doeee


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tbh Ayra doesn't seem to have very good punching power, I can't just give full credit to Polak's chin. Polak has some good counters


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I like ayra's punch variety but he is still taking some big shots.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

absolutely gutted they made it this way this year, that you need to pay if you want to watch the fights :fire


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm passively watching this match because of study, but I swear the commentator is sucking Ayra's cock? I don't see the Polak being outclassed, Polak is keeping it competitive.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BuriK said:


> absolutely gutted they made it this way this year, that you need to pay if you want to watch the fights :fire


You won't have to. Just subscribe, give your basic contact details and address, no card details necessary. 
http://www.ourboxing.com/schedule/day_view
From the way it sounds, they're not actually going to charge people after the month is over. Either way, we haven't had to pay for the month that we get free as they didn't ask for the card details.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

High quality fight, I love WSB. Such a great format & boxing on a sat afternoon is always welcome.

That little Pole was proper game, over 12 rounds I'd fancy his chances but Ayrapetyan was too classy.

49-46, 48-47 x2 

1-0 Russia


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BuriK said:


> absolutely gutted they made it this way this year, that you need to pay if you want to watch the fights :fire


Only if you live in Germany.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel that this was good scoring, and I think Ayra was taking a bit of a beating in there, but Polak was also starting to tire out a little..really hard to say how this would go over 12.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I feel that this was good scoring, and I think Ayra was taking a bit of a beating in there, but Polak was also starting to tire out a little..really hard to say how this would go over 12.


Can't argue with the cards.

The way the Pole was working the body of the older Russian, I think he'd have made it very interesting over the longer distance.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Can't argue with the cards.
> 
> The way the Pole was working the body of the older Russian, I think he'd have made it very interesting over the longer distance.


yeah exactly. 
In other news, Nikitin is on this ting.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikitin in beast mode. That body shot at the end of the 4th :err

50-44 x3

2-0 Russia


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

That body shot!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Boom, hard southpaw left to the body. 

KO2

3-0 Russia


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

To make matters worse, the Polak caterpulted into the body shot.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Chebotarev time!!!!

Probably another KO win for Chebotarev.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Chebotarev time!!!!
> 
> Probably another KO win for Chebotarev.


LOOOOL


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

WSB and 12 rounders suit Chebotarev very well, 3 rounds...not as much.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, peach of an uppercut. 

KO1 

4-0 Russia


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You won't have to. Just subscribe, give your basic contact details and address, no card details necessary.
> http://www.ourboxing.com/schedule/day_view
> From the way it sounds, they're not actually going to charge people after the month is over. Either way, we haven't had to pay for the month that we get free as they didn't ask for the card details.





DrMo said:


> Only if you live in Germany.


thanks a lot to both of you, will sign up as i live in UK!!! :happy:happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BuriK said:


> thanks a lot to both of you, will sign up as i live in UK!!! :happy:happy


Enjoy!


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

the ring card girl oh my god, beautiful


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL combos


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

nikitaev looks pretty good, winning relatively easy i would say. got the commentator on mute, he is very bad!!!atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Pavel could potentially TKO this dude.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Within a month we'll see Cuba vs Russia and Cuba vs Kazakhstan


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Polak taking some huge shots yet still going.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

i think the russians got a strong chance of winning this year


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Pavel needs a bit more of the 'mobility' and 'agility' of Chebotarev.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Huge respect for Polak, he's got a hell of a chin. Tough mofo.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Pavel ain't getting past Savon though.

I'm predicting Cuba 4-1 Russia


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Where do I sign up for this new thing?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Where do I sign up for this new thing?


 Just subscribe, give your basic contact details and address, no card details necessary. 
http://www.ourboxing.com/schedule/day_view
From the way it sounds, they're not actually going to charge people after the month is over unless they live in Germany. Either way, we haven't had to pay for the month that we get free as they didn't ask for the card details.

Enjoy!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Just subscribe, give your basic contact details and address, no card details necessary.
> http://www.ourboxing.com/schedule/day_view
> From the way it sounds, they're not actually going to charge people after the month is over unless they live in Germany. Either way, we haven't had to pay for the month that we get free as they didn't ask for the card details.
> 
> Enjoy!


Cheers! How did the cubans look? I read that they beat the guerrero's 5-0? And italia thinder were impressive too?


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

so the ukrainians are on next vs the usa, in just over an hour and a half


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Cheers! How did the cubans look? I read that they beat the guerrero's 5-0? And italia thinder were impressive too?


Unfortunately I didn't get to see it because I only signed up before Russia vs Poland. But looking at the short highlights they all looked impressive. Savon landed the KO, Yasnier Toledo Lopez had a much closer fight with Juan Romero this time round compared to pre-season but still got the win, Robeisy Ramirez was on fire, dominating his opponent and even smiling in the ring. He won 50-42 on one of the scorecards.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Kazak heavyweight looked like a fun fighter on those brief highlights, one to watch out for this season


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

jesus christ this commentator is terrible, where the hell did they find him wtf


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BuriK said:


> jesus christ this commentator is terrible, where the hell did they find him wtf


lol he's alright, I couldn't stand one of the commentators from the World Amateur Championships, the one that sounds pretty ****.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

ukraine with a 4-1 victory


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

BuriK said:


> ukraine with a 4-1 victory


Stupid judges, why they hate so much Arkhypenko? He was better and deserved to be a winner...


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

lomach said:


> Stupid judges, why they hate so much Arkhypenko? He was better and deserved to be a winner...


im not sure but he doesnt belong in that weight class he is far too small but i do not think he deserved to lose tonight, thought it was a close fight but Arhypenko deserved the nod!!! a bit surprised how one sided the 1st fight was though :huh


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

BuriK said:


> a bit surprised how one sided the 1st fight was though :huh


What do you mean? The first fight was clearly won by american Correra, but Ukrainian Otamans took the point because USA Knockouts didn't registered Correra 10 days before the fight, or something like this... So I thing the result 4:1 was fair because Arhypenko won :yep


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

i meant as in i thought the ukrainian fighter would of performed much better, sorry my bad on not making it more clear


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The young Ishchenko looked very impressive, he's coming off a gold medal in the euro's in minsk this year, he beat Sultonov who is a very good amateur!!! 50-43 on one of the scorecards!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ganzulia, the guy who was around with Lomachenko before his debut against Ramirez, TKO'd British dude Campbell I think his name was, in a very good display of power punching.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ganzulia, the guy who was around with Lomachenko before his debut against Ramirez, TKO'd* British dude Campbell *I think his name was, in a very good display of power punching.


Alex Campbell is American


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good opening weekend, having 10 weight divisions this season is a great idea & means the top guys won't be able to just stay at home & rack up the wins like in previous seasons. 

In group A, Italy & Ukraine should finish in the top 2. Anything could happen in group B, the Cubans & Russians looked strong but Kaz & Aze are very good & the Mexicans will be hard to beat at home. 

Russia vs Kaz looks like the pick of next weeks fixtures


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

lomach said:


> What do you mean? The first fight was clearly won by american Correra, but Ukrainian Otamans took the point because USA Knockouts didn't registered Correra 10 days before the fight, or something like this... So I thing the result 4:1 was fair because Arhypenko won :yep


Lol so it was actually 3:2 against the USA? Does the US have better fighters now are they still a bum team?


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

where the fuck are the videos? id like to watch the cuba match


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

r1p00pk said:


> where the fuck are the videos? id like to watch the cuba match


The WSB has started uploading the full, individual fight videos on their youtube channel :happy

Mexico-Cuba should be up soon


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Good opening weekend, having 10 weight divisions this season is a great idea & means the top guys won't be able to just stay at home & rack up the wins like in previous seasons.
> 
> In group A, Italy & Ukraine should finish in the top 2. Anything could happen in group B, the Cubans & Russians looked strong but Kaz & Aze are very good & the Mexicans will be hard to beat at home.
> 
> Russia vs Kaz looks like the pick of next weeks fixtures


I don't think that's the case. They only have 5 fights per match which means there will only be one LHW match every other week (or whichever division). It allows them to pick and choose even more since each divisional bout is less frequent.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> I don't think that's the case. They only have 5 fights per match which means there will only be one LHW match every other week (or whichever division). It allows them to pick and choose even more since each divisional bout is less frequent.


Disagree. With only half the opportunities to fight teams will be more willing to send the top fighters in each division away from home (I hope)

We'll find out who is correct as the season unfolds


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Pavel ain't getting past Savon though.
> 
> I'm predicting Cuba 4-1 Russia


Nikitaev is their 3rd best HW. I could see Egorov stopping Savon.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope we see Ramirez vs Nikitin


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I am one happy motherfucker right now!






There's 8 fights I've literally got waiting for me to watch, from the youtube channel.

Maybe the pressure we had given to WSB had something to do with them uploading the fights on youtube?

*IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN A ROBEISY RAMIREZ FIGHT GUYS, LADIES AND GENTLEMAN I INTRODUCE YOU TO THE FUTURE OF PROFESSIONAL BOXING, SHOULD HE EVER TURN PRO*


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I'm the only one that somewhat rates Savon. He just dominated somebody so bad I watched the fight.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I am one happy motherfucker right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing stuff dl'ed and onto my phone. The one thing i did not expect at all was for robeisy to sound like chavez jr in the interview atsch still a g tho

LINE EM UP FOR ROBEISY ELOY,

on the CARRAZANA RAMIREZ HYPE TRAIN :happy:fire:deal:bbb:bbb:bbb:bbb:fight:shitstir:lama:lp:fuckoff:rasta:horse:hi::bogo:cmonop:jmm


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I am one happy motherfucker right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers

I'm pretty sure they were always going to upload the fights btw, on the website it did say to check back later for the full replays.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think I'm the only one that somewhat rates Savon. He just dominated somebody so bad I watched the fight.


I rate Savon big time. His chin maybe isn't the strongest, but he is classic Cuban slickness and I always watch his fights.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> amazing stuff dl'ed and onto my phone. The one thing i did not expect at all was for robeisy to sound like chavez jr in the interview atsch still a g tho
> 
> LINE EM UP FOR ROBEISY ELOY,
> 
> on the CARRAZANA RAMIREZ HYPE TRAIN :happy:fire:deal:bbb:bbb:bbb:bbb:fight:shitstir:lama:lp:fuckoff:rasta:horse:hi::bogo:cmonop:jmm


:lol: Yeah was a bit surprised at the voice.

He looks like he'd be related to Hector Camacho + Prince Naseem Hamed lol

I question his ability when he's being flooded by very high activity, but I think this is something he can learn and nevertheless wouldn't have to worry about it too much at the pro ranks, no fighter would think about doing that against Ramirez of all people, over 12, he hits too hard and has great stamina and it's not something someone can sustain for that long. He knew he had this in the bag because of the Mexican's style.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This weekends fixtures begin tonight with Poland vs Cuba :ibutt


Flyweight (52kg)
Grzegorz KOZLOWSKI vs Gerardo CERVANTES

Lightweight (60kg)
Mateusz POLSKI vs Lazaro ALVAREZ

Welterweight (69kg)
Rafal PERCZYNSKI vs Arisnoidys DESPAIGNE

Light Heavyweight (81kg)
Pawel STEPIEN vs Julio Cesar LA CRUZ

Super Heavyweight (91+kg)
Sergiy WERWEJKO vs Yoandi TOIRAC

(all times in GMT)
Fri. Poland vs Cuba 7.25pm
Sat. Argentina vs USA 2am
Russia vs Kaz 1pm
Aze vs Mexico 3pm


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Cuba have picked an interesting team; Cervantes & Toirac are both young & inexperienced. 

Disappointed that Despaigne is at welter & not Iglesias


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Cuba have picked an interesting team; Cervantes & Toirac are both young & inexperienced.
> 
> Disappointed that Despaigne is at welter & not Iglesias


Not really excited about Despaigne whatsoever, the guys old and sucks as a pro.
Edit: ohh yeah it's Arisnoidys...he's still old but I guess I'd still like to see this guy.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good performance by Cervantes, looked much more assured than his pre-season debut vs Mexico albeit against a far less threatening opponent.

Landed some solid looking shots & had some nice defensive moves.

50-45 x2, 49-46

1-0 Cuba


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Alvarez on another level to Polski but an entertaining fight 

50-45, 49-45, 49-44

2-0 Cuba


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

8 Polish ladies dancing in the ring

:hammer


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Despaigne just battered the Polish lad, bit of a mismatch tbh.

TKO4

3-0 Cuba


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

them girls are pretty nice :hey


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

those shiny shorts :blurp


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

La Cruz is so much better to watch when he fights like this, aggressive & walking his opponent down. 2 8 counts in the 2nd round & its ovah early in the 3rd.

TKO3

4-0 Cuba


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Demoltion job there by an impressive young super-heavy

TKO3

5-0 Cuba arty


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> La Cruz is so much better to watch when he fights like this, aggressive & walking his opponent down. 2 8 counts in the 2nd round & its ovah early in the 3rd.
> 
> TKO3
> 
> 4-0 Cuba


One of my top 5 favourites in the tournament! So glad although I didn't watch the fight, only the highlights. I have to wait till it comes up on yt.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

did anyone watch the fights today coz i missed them???


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The weekends fights are up on youtube, check out this performance by 18 year old Cuban super-heavy Yoandri Toirac, he looks like a fantastic talent.




Fight starts at about 5.30

Really impressed by this kid, can't wait to see him in action again.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Busy weekend coming up with every team in action today or tomorrow.

Fri (all times in GMT)

Kaz vs Mexico 1.50pm
Ukraine vs Argentina 6.05pm
Poland vs Aze 7.30pm

Fri night/Sat morning

Cuba vs Russia 1.30am

Sat

Italy vs Germany 8pm

Cuba - Russia :ibutt


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Busy weekend coming up with every team in action today or tomorrow.
> Italy vs Germany 8pm


Do you know what happens when some fighter gets knocked out a week before the WSB?
Because Mullenberg got knocked out by Michel last week but he is still scheduled for the WSB. Normally you are suspended for a few months when you get knocked out in amateur boxing.

Touba,Oliver Joyce,Michel and Pfeifer will win.
1:4 away win for germany.:ibutt


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Do you know what happens when some fighter gets knocked out a week before the WSB?
> Because Mullenberg got knocked out by Michel last week but he is still scheduled for the WSB. Normally you are suspended for a few months when you get knocked out in amateur boxing.


I thought WSB followed AIBA regulations which are as follows



> A Boxer who has been knocked out as a result of head blows during a contest or wherein the Referee has stopped the contest due to the Boxer having received hard blows to the head, making this Boxer defenseless or incapable of continuing, will not be permitted to take part in competitive boxing or sparring for a period of at least 30 days after the Boxer has been knocked out.


Also



> If a Boxer has been knocked out or received a severe head blow which results in a Bout being terminated, the Ringside Doctor will classify the seriousness of the concussion and prescribe the medical restriction period as follows:
> 2.5.4.1. In the case of no Loss of Consciousness (LOC), a minimum restriction of 30 days;
> 2.5.4.2. In the case of LOC for less than one (1) minute, a minimum restriction of 90 days;
> 2.5.4.3. In the case of LOC more than one (1) minute, a minimum restriction of 180 days;
> ...


:conf



> Touba,Oliver Joyce,Michel and Pfeifer will win.
> 1:4 away win for germany.:ibutt


3:2 Italy :yep Looks like a close match, should be a good weekend


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Kazakhstan vs Mexico starting now :bbb

Kaz team looks strong, looking forward to seeing their HW who was very entertaining on week 1.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kazakh is looking good! Smart guy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Derevyanchenko on today!!!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexico suck so bad.

0-12 at WSB - that's what the commentator said.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What were the Kazakh's achivements so far? and what did he get 'best boxer' for?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Christian is a good brawler, I wish he came in better shape, he's breathing quite hard towards the end of the round.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome fight, thought the Mexican was a little lucky to win that but great effort by both lads

:clap:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha! Yes! Get in there Christian


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a very good fight! Now it's time for Derevyanchenko, eliteness.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish Derevy can just turn pro now. He's 28.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a premature stoppage but Derevyanchenko was dominating him anyway. 

Levit is pretty good he should take this fight with ease, perhaps a win by KO.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Levit, the Kazak HW looked good again. He picks his shots well & is also quite fond of a tear up.

4-1 Kaz 

Ukraine vs Argentina on next at 18.05 GMT


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> That was a very good fight! Now it's time for Derevyanchenko, *eliteness*.


Got his ass torn up by Castano last year though, and should have lost to Mytrofanov. Good fighter like, dont think he'll be the cream of the crop if he turns pro though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Got his ass torn up by Castano last year though, and should have lost to Mytrofanov. Good fighter like, dont think he'll be the cream of the crop if he turns pro though.


He in my opinion he has those two losses tbh. I see him being a legit good world champion, he can definitely go 12 rounds, but not an elite champion


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

ishenko from my hometown is up next for the ukrainians, they are 1-0 after the 1st bout


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Times for this weekends matches (in GMT)

Friday 
Kaz vs Cuba 13.50
Ukraine vs Italy 19.05

Sat
Argentina vs Algeria 01.00
Mexico vs Poland 02.50
Russia vs Aze 13.00

Petrauskas (crazy Lithuanian guy from the Olympics) vs Stankovic, in the UKR-ITA match will be a war :ibutt


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The young Cuban flyweight, Cervantes, tried really hard & made it competitive but the Kazakh guy was just too experienced for him. Good fight though 

48-47 x3 Cuba lose their first fight of the season after 3 5-0 wins in a row

Kaz 1-0 Cuba


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Alvarez won that fairly comfortably, wide UD in not the most exciting encounter

Kaz 1-1 Cuba


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:rolleyes La Cruz confirming what I was worried about - his susceptibility to big shots. 
He is clearly a great fighter, but this factor is going to come to bite him.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Despaigne got his second successive stoppage win with a 4th round TKO via repeated bodyshots
La Cruz won an entertaining fight vs Sep on points, despite having a deduction for holding in the 4th round.

Kaz 1-3 Cuba

No Toirac at super-heavy so its Hrgovic vs Larduet up last


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Really good heavyweight fight, some great exchanges & all round action

Hrgovic TKO3

Kaz 2-3 Cuba


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The guy who Loma beat in the final in a stoppage in the 08' Olympics is currently beating Butsenko.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a Petrauskas round, I don't understand them giving the first round to Branimir


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

did butsenko deserve to lose i missed the fight???


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The guy who Loma beat in the final in a stoppage in the 08' Olympics is currently beating Butsenko.


Djelkhir is good and also real fun to watch. I'm not surprised.
has a good pro record, too, with roundabout a dozen fights.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BuriK said:


> did butsenko deserve to lose i missed the fight???


It was a very close fight, Butsenko was catching up, but Dj managed to be effective with his punches in the final round to steal the decision IMO.


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It was a very close fight, Butsenko was catching up, but Dj managed to be effective with his punches in the final round to steal the decision IMO.


clement russo just lost a split decision


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

BuriK said:


> clement russo just lost a split decision


Yeah surprising given that he only just became the world amateur champion and looked very impressive there. The Ukrainian did very well and was catching Russo quite a lot. Russo is a skilled fighter and made the bout very competitive. I didn't see a sense of urgency in Russo and the Ukrainian did not really respect Russo's power, hence why he just kept marching forward. Granted, Russo isn't a powerful puncher.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zacker said:


> Djelkhir is good and also real fun to watch. I'm not surprised.
> has a good pro record, too, with roundabout a dozen fights.


He definitely is fun to watch and now 15-0 in pros with evidence of sound power, a good chin, I'm sure he will do quite well.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Russia vs Azerbajan starts in 10 min :bbb

Flyweight (52 kg) 
Misha ALOIAN vs Rauf AGAYEV

Lightweight (60 kg) 
Adlan ABDURASHIDOV vs Hurshid TOJIBAEV

Welterweight (69 kg) 
Alexander BESPUTIN vs Yauheni RAMASHKEVICH

Light Heavyweight (81 kg) 
Dmitriy BIVOL vs Mikhail DAUHALIAVETS

Super Heavyweight (91+ kg) 
Sergey KUZMIN vs Haji MURTUZALIYEV


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Aloian boxing beautifully despite being cut over his left eye & facing an awkward, rugged opponent. Superb to watch in a wide UD.

1-0 Russia


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I haven't seen any of these yet but some terrific results. Damn WSB still hasn't uploaded Ukraine vs Argentina from 2 weeks ago.

Karneyeu beating Russo that's awesome. Siarhei is a very good pressure fighter and throws great combinations but i thought he may not have the footspeed to deal with Russo's running and potshotting. Clemente lost to Nistor last year but that was at SHW where he forced Russo on the ropes and fought off his chest physically bullying him. Karneyeu beating him at 200lbs when he just won the World Championsips is very impressive.

Hrgovic stopping Larduet. Filip looks to have really improved on his flaws he now has good stamina for all 5 rounds, is pushing his punches less, they're coming faster and with more snap on them, and he's throwing combinations alot more frequently.

Mytrofanov beating Tavares so clearly isn't an easy feat he's a very solid MW and Petrauskas beating Stankovic, damn.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Hrgovic vs Larduet both guys throwing bombs from the first round in a slugfest


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Boys, if you have all registered for an account (free), then you'll actually be able to watch all of the fights on aibaboxing.tv

By the side of 'highlights' it says 'bout 1, bout 2' etc. and just click on the bouts. Ez work. Can't wait to catch up.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...of-world-series-of-boxing-113121900261_1.html

NICE!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

2nd half of the regular season starts this weekend with all 12 teams in action. 

Robiesy Ramirez returns for Cuba :happy David Oliver Joyce is fighting tonight in the Ger-Arg match

All times in GMT

Friday. Germ vs Arg 7.10pm, Poland vs Kaz 7.30pm

Sat. USA vs Italy 1am, Aze vs Cuba 3pm, Rus vs Mex 3.30pm

Algeria vs Ukraine is scheduled to start on Saturday at 8pm but for some reason isn't listed on WSB's tv streaming :conf


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Germany 
vs 
Argentina

Hamza
TOUBA
vs
Christian Eduardo
RODA
Lightweight (60kg)

David Oliver
JOYCE
vs
Brian Ivan
NUÑEZ
Welterweight (69kg)

Vjaceslav
KERBER
vs
Luis Alberto
VERON
Light Heavyweight (81kg)

Igor
TEZIEV
vs
Miguel Angel
LARROSA CALVENTO
Super Heavyweight (91+kg)

Erik
PFEIFER
vs
Facundo Cesar
GHIGLIONE

.....Look out for *Erik Pfeifer* and *Joyce*


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Excited to see Robson Conceicao too as well as Benchabla and Nistor tonight!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a shame Kazakhstan still haven't put forward their most elite amateurs yet, but they must be pleased being in second place right now.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

My god, this is poor.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Coverage of Ger-Arg isn't working but Pol-Kaz is just getting started

Poland have lost every match 5-0 so far :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Coverage of Ger-Arg isn't working but Pol-Kaz is just getting started
> 
> Poland have lost every match 5-0 so far :lol:


Poland :lol: atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Berikbayev too amateur


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> My god, this is poor.


I rate quite a few from the higher end people in this event from last year (Usyk and a few more who have moved to the pros- I assure you, I don't get pissed when people say they are NOT cast-iron ATGs!), but you are spot on about the lesser lights, Emanuele Leo, who was battered in a round by Anthony Joshua on début, and Matteo Modugno, who Chisora was supposed to face recently, got battered by Usyk in this event, shattering his delusions of invincibility that comes with his undefeated professional record.
There's a lot of talent in this thing, but the talent doesn't run the whole way through


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Good line up today, Veita, Robeisy Ramirez, Yasnier Toledo, Savon.

Artem KO artist Chebotarev is going to get another KO tonight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, the commentator is right, Veita is unbelievable at slipping punches, 'almost magical' as the commentator puts it. I definitely agree from longer-mid range.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Missed the first 2 rounds of the Aze-Cub match but Vietia boxing like a G in the 3rd, won every round so far on the cards.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Missed the first 2 rounds of the Aze-Cub match but Vietia boxing like a G in the 3rd, won every round so far on the cards.


Veita does get hit from closer to mid range, it's something that he should work on. But from range, damn, he's amazing at slipping punches, textbook.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Robiesy Ramirez :ibutt 

Btw Roniel Iglesias finally makes his WSB debut next week


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

ROBEISY :war

Let's do this


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, excited for Roniel!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Gurbanov is very good, but I believe Robeisy got the first round. For every 3 proper punches Ramirez landed, 1.3 punches were landed by Gurbanov.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Gurbanov is keeping this very competitive though, it's nice to see Robeisy being forced to work.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ramirez is an absolute joy to watch in some of those exchanges, so sharp, fluid & elegant. 

2-0 Cuba


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to keep my eye out for Gurbanov, but a brilliant final round for Robeisy, the clear winner but yet it was very competitive.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This is what pisses me off about Toledo, his inconsistency. He's 2 points behind atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Toledo won that round clearly, he better get it. He's rising to the occasion now.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bullshit scoring so far in this one


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Silly tactics by Toledo, trading on the inside for several rounds & giving away his natural advantages. Weird scoring but the right guy won, just about. 48-47x3

2-1 Cuba

Aze should win the middleweight fight next so it'll all come down to Savon at heavyweight


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, that was weird. Tbh Yasnier looked lacklustre in his last performance and now this performance and needed to be taken to the wire just to perform.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

More weird scoring, baring the first I think I scored the opposite to the judges in every other round.

2-2 

War Savon :bbb


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol I missed that fight, but its time for Erislandy Savon!!


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

I only got to see a bit of savon... missed out on everyone else especially robeisy . fuck. are they putting up the videos?

EDIT* http://www.aibaboxingtv.com/schedule/day_view/2014/01/07 Fights!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

6 matches this weekend. Alg-Ger not currently listed on the WSB tv site. All times in GMT

Fri night/Sat Morning

01.30 Cuba vs Mexico
01.59 USA vs Ukraine

Sat

15.00 Aze vs Kaz
19.30 Poland vs Russia
20.00 Italy vs Argentina

Cuban 2012 Olympic gold medallist Roniel Iglesias Sotolongo is making his WSB debut but no La Cruz at LHW & Larduet instead of Toirac at SHW.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> 6 matches this weekend. Alg-Ger not currently listed on the WSB tv site. All times in GMT
> 
> Fri night/Sat Morning
> 
> ...


Thanks, good to see Roniel.

What did you make of Robeisy's performance last week?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting opening fight at flyweight, Cervantes starting well but the Mexican won the last 2 rounds imo. 

50-45 x2, 49-46.

1-0 Cuba.

Lazaro Alvarez up next


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Another good fight, very impressive performance by the young Mexican kid. 

48-47 x2 49-46

2-0 Cuba


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sotolongo dominates on his debut, bit of a beatdown & the Mexican is withdrawn by his corner after the 4th round.

3-0 Cuba


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Cuba won 5-0 btw, apparently La Cruz was shot in a street robbery & will be out for some time :-( 

Azerbaijan vs Kazakhstan just starting now :bbb


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

poor stoppage Rouzbahani wins for the kazakhs to bring it to 3-1!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, that stoppage was poor but the Azeri wasn't reacting very well to Rouz's punches.

Good match that, 5 interesting fights. Just a shame the Kazakh's didn't use more of their best guys.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Albert Selimov beat a very good fighter today in Samat Bashenov. He hasn't lost a single round in any of his fights at WSB! (other than his loss to Lomachenko) Elite fighter.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Albert Selimov beat a very good fighter today in Samat Bashenov. He hasn't lost a single round in any of his fights at WSB! (other than his loss to Lomachenko) Elite fighter.


Selimov is elite, but I thought Bashenov was unlucky not to win a couple of rounds in the fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Selimov is elite, but I thought Bashenov was unlucky not to win a couple of rounds in the fight.


Do you know if Beterbiev is going to move up to cruiser or something? I really, really hope he doesn't as it's a shit division. He was 184lbs tonight and hasn't been 175lbs or near that since debuting.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Do you know if Beterbiev is going to move up to cruiser or something? I really, really hope he doesn't as it's a shit division. He was 184lbs tonight and hasn't been 175lbs or near that since debuting.


I didn't know that about Beterbiev.. I always thought he was going to have trouble making 175. Maybe it's just because it isn't serious competition at the moment? :conf 
Cruiser is a shit division for recognition but it's a good division for competition. If he does go to cruiser we might get to see Beterbiev vs Usyk over 12.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't know that about Beterbiev.. I always thought he was going to have trouble making 175. Maybe it's just because it isn't serious competition at the moment? :conf
> Cruiser is a shit division for recognition but it's a good division for competition. If he does go to cruiser we might get to see Beterbiev vs Usyk over 12.


Yeah could be because he's up against shitcunts despite being 29 years old.

Cruiser sucks, Dennis Lebedev, Huck and Jones? Usyk I imagine will move to heavyweight by the time Beterbiev gets settled at CW.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

One of my favourite fighters Julio Cesar La Cruz has been shot but is recovering well. This guy can take a bullet and be ok.
http://www.boxingscene.com/la-cruzs-attackers-caught-arrested-shooting--73690


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> One of my favourite fighters Julio Cesar La Cruz has been shot but is recovering well. This guy can take a bullet and be ok.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/la-cruzs-attackers-caught-arrested-shooting--73690


Damn. On the plus side he gains instant street cred, he should start coming into the ring with a rapper and he'll be a superstar in no time.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

5 matches scheduled this weekend with the Ukraine-USA match postponed, probably due to the current problems over there.

All times in GMT. Sat 1st Feb

Cuba-Poland 01.50am
Argentina-USA 02.45am
Mexico-Aze 02.50am
Kaz-Russia 13.50pm
Italy-Algeria 20.00pm

No Ramirez for the Cuban team but its still a strong looking side with Vietia, Toledo & Savon all in action.

Kazahkstan-Russia looks like the pick of this weekends matches, in particular the HW clash between Levit & Egorov should be excellent.

Edit: Joe Joyce is in the Italian team this weekend


----------



## Stephen H\sson (Dec 25, 2013)

which Irish boxers are in the wsb


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah could be because he's up against shitcunts despite being 29 years old.
> 
> Cruiser sucks, Dennis Lebedev, Huck and Jones? Usyk I imagine will move to heavyweight by the time Beterbiev gets settled at CW.


Hernandez, Wlod, Mchunu, Makabu, Drozd etc. Nah you boxing knowledge just sucks. Tell me again how featherweight is the best division by naming super bantam weights and super featherweights lol.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Stephen H\sson said:


> which Irish boxers are in the wsb


Micheal Conlan, bantum & David Oliver Joyce, lightweight are in the German team.

Paddy Barnes, light-fly & Jason Quigley, middle are in the Italian team.

http://www.worldseriesboxing.com/index.php/boxers


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Hernandez, Wlod, Mchunu, Makabu, Drozd etc. Nah you boxing knowledge just sucks. Tell me again how featherweight is the best division by naming super bantam weights and super featherweights lol.


Nope, still not in agreement here. My interest for cruiser is so virtually inexistent, outside of Usyk anyway.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Nope, still not in agreement here. My interest for cruiser is so virtually inexistent, outside of Usyk anyway.


Yep you dont know shit about the division.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok so WSB yesterday had some seriously mindfucking results.

Zhakupov got TKO'd ?! although it was by Emigdio, still... I need to watch this fight.

Bashenov has been beaten by some 19 y/o Polish dude. Damn! Bashenov did great last season, looks like his loss to Selimov didn't settle well with him.

Loma's 08' Olympics final victim Djekhir continues his impressive time at WSB with another victory.

Stankovic is seriously losing form having lost again.

Hard hitting Bogdan Juratoni, a top MW lost.

Oh yeah another upset, Marvin Cabrera lost too.

Eveldas Petrauskas the killer is on tonight wooohooo! I think at around 9pm, followed by Dmitry Mytrofanov who looks to increase his great WSB record of

*TEYMUR MAMMADOV IS FIGHTING IN A FEW MINUTES AT LIGHT-HEAVYWEIGHT, YUP, LIGHT HEAVY*


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Petrauskas has also been upset! 

Petrauskas was described as mini-Tyson. It's not easy for him. He's very short and stocky. He was up against a very tall LWW. Petrauskas was beating the living shit out of Aquino for the first two rounds, landing knockdowns twice although one was wrongly called a slip. Anyway, Aquino took his best shots and then Petrauskas had gassed out by the third and that's when Aquinos took over. Pet had nothing left in the tank. 

The problem here is the fact that Pet loads every single muddafucking punch he throws, he throws the kitchen sink at them all the time. He needs to attack in a non-linear manner like Lomachenko and pick his shots better. He is a very good combination puncher, his punch accuracy is gold and can hit his opponents with huge shots and was landing regularly, I would like to see a little bit more body punching to mix up with headshots which Pet showed he was very good at in his other fights. 

Petrauskas is only 21 years old, an olympic bronze medalist who lost to Han Soon-Chul. I can see why. But this experience is going to help transform Pet, it's his flaw that I'm sure he can sort out by the next Olympics, and then pros.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Petrauskas has also been upset!
> 
> Petrauskas was described as mini-Tyson. It's not easy for him. He's very short and stocky. He was up against a very tall LWW. Petrauskas was beating the living shit out of Aquino for the first two rounds, landing knockdowns twice although one was wrongly called a slip. Anyway, Aquino took his best shots and then Petrauskas had gassed out by the third and that's when Aquinos took over. Pet had nothing left in the tank.
> 
> ...


Did he get stopped then?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Did he get stopped then?


No, lost on points. He's 1-1 in WSB now, if you register on the WSB website (its free) you can watch all the fights


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This weekend is the final week of the regular season & Kazakhstan are finally getting their top guys involved, really looking forward to seeing Yeleussinov.

The Cuban team looks very good; Alvarez & Iglesias, La Cruz returns after being shot in a street robbery & the highly promising teenage SHW Toirac


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> This weekend is the final week of the regular season & Kazakhstan are finally getting their top guys involved, really looking forward to seeing Yeleussinov.
> 
> The Cuban team looks very good; Alvarez & Iglesias, La Cruz returns after being shot in a street robbery & the highly promising teenage SHW Toirac


What about Serik Sapiyev?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> What about Serik Sapiyev?


I thought he retired after the Olympics :conf


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame that Bakhtiyar Artayev never turned pro.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> I thought he retired after the Olympics :conf


Straight after the Olympics they said he was gonna' join the WSB but he never did....I take it you're right then.

What a shame.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Roniel Iglesias puts in a very polished performance today 50-45. 

Ok, SUPERFIGHT Teymur Mammadov vs Julio Cesar La Cruz Peraza

La Cruz comes back after being shot by some criminal. 
The commentator was wrong, Mamadov only fought 1 fight before which he won. 

Man, La Cruz is one of my very favourite fighters. He got the victory niceelly, toying around with Mamadov as the fight continued, I love this guy. He has good defence no doubt, but he has shown vulnerability to the big shot, if he turned pro he needs to learn this part of his game. 
That fight would have been a massacre with pro gloves. Such an entertaining Cuban. Mamadov is a weight cutting cruiserweight. The commentator needs to fuck off 'not my kind of fighter'. 


I'm waiting for my boy Daniyar Yeleussinov's fight to be uploaded. I have no idea how the outcome went.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> What about Serik Sapiyev?


He was in the ring with Golovkin after the Macklin fight as part of his entourage. Pretty sure Sapiyev has some job with the Kazakh boxing federation.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

We have the new Serik Sapiyev guys, don't you worry. I just watched the Yeleussinov fight. Absolute masterclass from Daniyar! The commentator described it as a ballet. A very elegant performance in the ring from the 2013 World Amateur Champion. Loads of Kazakhstani womenz in the audience :lol: got a Kazakh heartthrob over there!

Edit: You can see Daniyar's mind at work in the first round trying to understand and anticipate his opponent and then has them figured out. Was interesting to observe. The potential this guy has is truly exciting.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Russia vs Cuba this afternoon at 4.30pm (GMT)

Nazirov vs Cervantes
Abdurashidov vs Alvarez
Zamkavoi vs Despaigne
Ivanov vs La Cruz
Babanin vs Toirac 

Cant wait to see Toirac in action again, looks like a very good Cuban team. 3 of the Russians are making their WSB debuts


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Russia vs Cuba this afternoon at 4.30pm (GMT)
> 
> Nazirov vs Cervantes
> Abdurashidov vs Alvarez
> ...


Zamkavoy used to be Russia's #1 at 69kg but didn't fight in 2013. He beat Sapiyev at the 09 WC and Errol Spence at '12 Olympics good to see him still fighting. Despaigne has an unusual but fun style to watch and is 2-0 (2 TKO) so far in WSB should be a good match.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Quite a few surprises in the Cuba vs Russia contest

La Cruz lost to Ivanov haven't watched it yet but the announcers said it was legit

Toirac lost to Babanin who is even fatter than Andy Ruiz, seriously

Despaigne beat Zamkavoy


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Quite a few surprises in the Cuba vs Russia contest
> 
> La Cruz lost to Ivanov haven't watched it yet but the announcers said it was legit
> 
> ...


The Russian flyweight looks decent, fairly heavy handed as well. 
The stoppage in the lightweight fight was ridiculous, absolutely ridiculous.
Despaigne was a little fortunate imo, could've gone either way.
La Cruz was unconvincing but its not the easiest fight to score.
Toirac should've won, he got caught with some silly shots but deserved the W imo


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

booooo where is Ramirez. booooo


----------



## BuriK (Nov 16, 2013)

did anyone watch the ukraine vs russia quarter final tonight???


----------

